# My 9week old pygmy & 4year old Marbled Velvet Gecko



## Grogshla (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey there friends.
Just thought i would put up some pics of my 9week old baby pygmy bearded dragon and my 4 year old male Marbled Velvet Gecko. Planning to take some proper photos when my new dslr arrives. 
Enjoy


----------



## Renagade (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet. I keep both those species too. My pygmies are 10 years old. feel free to ask me any questions you may have.
Ren


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for that. That is very cool i will definitely ask you any questions if they arise. All the best


----------

